# Congrats to DirecTV



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

10C8 is slower than the previous version was...the box is almost completely unresponsive at times to the remote.

Congrats to D* for putting out such an awful product with such awful updates...if the HR20 is like this, D* will be out of the DVR market very quickly...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> 10C8 is slower than the previous version was...the box is almost completely unresponsive at times to the remote.
> 
> Congrats to D* for putting out such an awful product with such awful updates...if the HR20 is like this, D* will be out of the DVR market very quickly...


I would have to say out of what i've seen posted here you seem to be the only one having the issue of it being slower then the provious version. I would suggest doing a reset and if that still causes issues maybe a Reset All will help you out. If this doesn't help either then I would certainly think you're having some sort of hardware issue and maybe you need to talk to D* about a replacement.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the same issue with my R15. It is slow in responding to the remote and when I change the channel it takes about 4 or 5 seconds for the banner to change what program is showing. It is very annoying!  I have tried the reset and it helped a little bit for a couple of days and then started slowing down again. It is happening on both of my R15's (I think it is the 500 model). 

I will keep doing a resetting when this happens and hopefully they will correct this along with the channel logo's on there next update.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

mhayes70 said:


> I have the same issue with my R15. It is slow in responding to the remote and when I change the channel it takes about 4 or 5 seconds for the banner to change what program is showing. It is very annoying!  I have tried the reset and it helped a little bit for a couple of days and then started slowing down again. It is happening on both of my R15's (I think it is the 500 model).
> 
> I will keep doing a resent when this happens and hopefully they will correct this along with the channel logo's on there next update.


I am also having the same issue on both my R15-500s.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, so much for the isolated problem theory. Maybe it is isolated to the R15-500.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I didn't notice this with my -500 under 10C8.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I didn't notice this with my -500 under 10C8.


I wonder if it has something todo with the updates they sent out to the midwest and eastcoast this month. Did they change something in the software on this update for our software? Because there was no complaints about these problems with the update you guys got on the westcoast.  (Just a therory)

Maybe Earl, can find out if they did something different on our update in this area?


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

The only time I seem to notice slowness is when I exit out of or delete a recorded movie that I just watched now it seems to take a longer for the myvod to pop back on screen.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> I wonder if it has something todo with the updates they sent out to the midwest and eastcoast this month. Did they change something in the software on this update for our software? Because there was no complaints about these problems with the update you guys got on the westcoast.  (Just a therory)
> 
> Maybe Earl, can find out if they did something different on our update in this area?


Exactl same build went out to everyone... there was no re-compile or anything like..

10C8 in LA is the same 10C8 in NY


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Everyone should have already done a reset after 10C8. If you're still running into slowness problems it may be a hardware problem....ie HD. Many of us are not running into this problem with 10C8.

If you have the ability, pull the drive, put it in your PC and run Seagate diags on it. That's a start. If you can, I wouldn't let Windows boot up with the R15 drive installed.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Everyone should have already done a reset after 10C8. If you're still running into slowness problems it may be a hardware problem....ie HD. Many of us are not running into this problem with 10C8.
> 
> If you have the ability, pull the drive, put it in your PC and run Seagate diags on it. That's a start. If you can, I wouldn't let Windows boot up with the R15 drive installed.


Will that void any warranty on it?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Will that void any warranty on it?


Maybe if you tell someone.  There're no seals to break to open the unit.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mhayes70 said:


> Will that void any warranty on it?


Hey, the owned units only had a 90 day warranty. Mine was up long ago. As I figure it it's my unit to make work as well as I can.

Running HD diags if your capable when you have problems can't hurt anything and may help.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Everyone should have already done a reset after 10C8. If you're still running into slowness problems it may be a hardware problem....ie HD. Many of us are not running into this problem with 10C8.
> 
> If you have the ability, pull the drive, put it in your PC and run Seagate diags on it. That's a start. If you can, I wouldn't let Windows boot up with the R15 drive installed.


What does this mean? Does the box reset itself? I think mine did. I had to re-select custom channels for my list. Or are we all supposed to do a red button reset?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

FLWingNut said:


> What does this mean? Does the box reset itself? I think mine did. I had to re-select custom channels for my list. Or are we all supposed to do a red button reset?


I think the box resets in order to download the update (before, not after). It's not a bad idea to do a red button reset after.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

1047 is a lot slower and less responsive than 103F... a reset did help some, but not everything.

It takes a good 2-3 seconds longer for the channel banner to update. That is a major annoyance.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Exactl same build went out to everyone... there was no re-compile or anything like..
> 
> 10C8 in LA is the same 10C8 in NY


That is what I would of thought but, I just thought I would ask and you would be the man who would know. 

Then is anybody out there in the west having this problem? It just sounds like so far the only one's having the problem is in the midwest and east.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I also noticed that on both my R15s since 10C8 that when I put them in standby it takes a few seconds longer to go into standby the blue circle is on a few extra seconds longer then before 10C8.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm also having the same issues with this so called update. But i have keep my mouth shut.
So this is not isolated nor a hardware problem.
It is software!!!!!
Directv at it's best once again!


----------



## freezedried74 (Feb 22, 2006)

10C8 is horrible for me too. My remote is almost unresponsive while trying to FF, REW, or slip. I will try to reset and see if it gets better. It is definitely not a hardware issue. Everything operated fine until this update, and I didn't force it.


----------



## freezedried74 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, I reset my system and forced the 10C8 download again. This took care of all of my problems. I would suggest doing this if you are having similar problems.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

freezedried74 said:


> 10C8 is horrible for me too. My remote is almost unresponsive while trying to FF, REW, or slip. I will try to reset and see if it gets better. It is definitely not a hardware issue. Everything operated fine until this update, and I didn't force it.


the UPDATE (as its called) IS MOST definately slower in EVERY facit (mine anyway) and the remote is like 4 pushes of the same button to make it do anything. Then sometimes it dont do nothing period. heck last night i tryied to watch entourage and the ph kept ringing. i couldnt pause it.. stop it.. or nothing. (lol).. id get it going one direction and that was it. The 30 sec slip skip whatver its called.. wouldnt even stop moving. LOL id push rewind and the thing would go to the beginning every time.. never could stop it from rewinding. Then i get to where it was and the phone ring. Try to stop it.. wont stop. So i just played Tennis practically with the FF and RW for over an hr to watch a 30 min NON commercialed program.

The news tonight i recorded.. i just watched the commercials to keep from pushing the remote over and over For NO reason.

This most definatly is the worst update for general use to date IMHO ..i dont care what they say they fixed! Fixed some sure BUt the general use was set back to original release measures almost (which suck!)

Heck this thing is due for a class action law suit IMO. LOL

Thank goodnees ive got the VERY FIRST hughes TIVO Gx model produced (35 hr) that i got before the public shelf saw it. That thing is a tank and has NEVER acted stupid in ANY way. it is not capable of folders ect. But by golly it dont have a hick up one and its about 10 yrs old. Ive got both the R-15 and that Hughes "patched to a priority switch to (1) TV and when i turn off the R-15 the Tivo comes on screen. That way if the R-15 is acting stupid . I just turn it off and the Tivo appears on screen with out doing anything.

Hughes ruled for quality.. this new mess is nothing but experimental BETA BS!

Oh yeah.. since the lease program was introduced.. do you guys KNOW that the remanufactored rec's are part of the lease circulation.. and Nobody but the Tech or "installer" can tell (well some can anyway lol) which is which. The bar code depiction is what gives it away. Re-man's are currently distrubuted to new install cust's EVERY day. ALL reciever IRD's not just this R-15.

Did a 4 d-11 install the other day.. the reman i spotted and guess what the "pretty blue light" didnt work . But the rest of the functions did.. It rattled as ya moved it but still worked for signal. he he.

I personaly had 2 R-15's so far.. I bet ya somebody has my first dead one right now already. Mexico fixed it i guess.:lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I just did a reset (the little majic red button). But, I didn't reforce the download again and it works at normal speed. (I have done this before) I will see how long it take before it slows down agian.


----------



## gononsky (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with many of the posters. I have to press the ff, rr, and pause buttons 2 or times to get it to do anything. Some other annoyances are:
1)Sometimes when I change channels, it goes to the "DirecTV Basics" before going to the channel I requested.
2) The buffer only seems to work when the TV is on. Even that is spotty.
3) The SLs suck. The unit insists on recording every episode of "Project Runway" even though I only request first runs.
4)When I press "List," or "Menu" it also flips to "DirecTV Basics" instead of staying on the existing channel.
I am seriously considering going to back to my DirecTV with Tivo.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I hadn't had it long enough or used it enough before 1047 to be able to compare, but on its own, 1047 is very slow in a lot of respects. I constantly have to force myself to wait and not press a button again (especially since there's no sound effects).


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

gononsky said:


> I agree with many of the posters. I have to press the ff, rr, and pause buttons 2 or times to get it to do anything. Some other annoyances are:
> 1)Sometimes when I change channels, it goes to the "DirecTV Basics" before going to the channel I requested.
> 2) The buffer only seems to work when the TV is on. Even that is spotty.
> 3) The SLs suck. The unit insists on recording every episode of "Project Runway" even though I only request first runs.
> ...


gononsky, your problem sounds like it might be a bad receiver. I would try doing a full reset and if that doesn't work, try to get Directv to replace it with a new one.


----------



## stef92 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ever since I received the 10C8 download on 8/9 I've had nothing but problems.

Caller ID doesn't work at all
Interactive features on YES ntwk (622) are gone
Receiver has lost picture (can still hear audio) twice. Had to reset to get picture back
Response time when changing channels or using guide has slowed dramatically

Is there anyway to go back to the older software which seemed to work better? I'm going to call DTV today to complain.

Never had 1 single issue with my Hughes DVR-80 TIVO in over 1 1/2 years of use.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

On one of my R-15's (the new one) I have seen slowness in the channel banner when changing channels, an occasional black screen during playback and playback transport controls being a little unresponsive. The other R-15 (my old one) works just fine with none of these problems.

I can see why some are having issues and some are not. I havent reset the R-15 with the problems yet to see if that fixes anything.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I should say that I haven't reset mine yet, either (actually, I've never reset it, and it's on a UPS).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

gononsky said:


> 2) The buffer only seems to work when the TV is on. Even that is spotty.


What would the TV being on have to do with a buffer? The TV is on the output side and the R15 has no way of knowing if your watching the TV (it's on or off).


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> What would the TV being on have to do with a buffer? The TV is on the output side and the R15 has no way of knowing if your watching the TV (it's on or off).


There was a time when I would have agreed with that. But then I learned (allegedly--havn't tested it and don't have any plans to) that the R15 "knows" if you're using the RCA analog audio outputs and, as a result, outputs mono PCM on the TOSLINK digital audio output (at least for non-DD programming).


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

walters said:


> There was a time when I would have agreed with that. But then I learned (allegedly--havn't tested it and don't have any plans to) that the R15 "knows" if you're using the RCA analog audio outputs and, as a result, outputs mono PCM on the TOSLINK digital audio output (at least for non-DD programming).


I experienced the audio RCA / TOSLINK thing you mentioned. I wonder if the RCA jack has some sort of switch that makes (or breaks) when its inserted or somehow the unit just senses a load on the output.:grin:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

PlanetBill said:


> I experienced the audio RCA / TOSLINK thing you mentioned. I wonder if the RCA jack has some sort of switch that makes (or breaks) when its inserted or somehow the unit just senses a load on the output.:grin:


That should be easy enough to test. A cable connected only on the R15 end shouldn't be detectable via the latter method.

I can't test any of this because I don't have any optical-capable components in the bedroom where my R15 is.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> I should say that I haven't reset mine yet, either (actually, I've never reset it, and it's on a UPS).


I'd advise a RESET. After I received 10C8 my -500 was doing all sorts of funky stuff. Just plain bizarre. Haven't seen any of those since that first reset after getting 10C8.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

freezedried74 said:


> 10C8 is horrible for me too. My remote is almost unresponsive while trying to FF, REW, or slip. I will try to reset and see if it gets better. It is definitely not a hardware issue. Everything operated fine until this update, and I didn't force it.


I've noticed slow response from the remote, but it is not always the case. Everything is fine right after a reset, but degradation occurs over time. Normally, when I press the jumpback button, boom, it jumps back immediately. However, eventually, the 30-sec slip button will not let me "stack" presses of that button, and usually the jumpback button starts to degrade then, too. I can press the jumpback button several times, and it seems as if nothing is happening, and then, eventuallly, it will respond with several jumpbacks. Quite a nuisance. Also, as other have stated, the FF and RR don't respond well. That's a degradation takes place over time [between resets] as well. Sometimes the "play" button will not get me out of FF or RR. I'm not sure how I get out of that situation because when it happens, I usually start trying all sorts of combination FF, RR, play, jumpback, sigh. Eventually I can get it to stop, but LONG after I have WAY overshot where I was trying to stop. Maybe that's just a case of EXTREMELY slow response.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

So the responsiveness is inversely proportional to the completeness of the guide data and to do list. Can't say I'm shocked by that. Maybe they should chop a few days off the end of the guide data. Seriously. Don't Dish DVRs top off at about nine days?


----------



## gononsky (Aug 10, 2006)

I reset my box once. I would rather not do it again since that would involve re-aquiring the program guide, and re-setting my SLs (not that they work right anyway). These issues started after I reset my box. I would sooner go back to my old DirecTV with Tivo than risk getting another buggy R15. The DirecTV with Tivo is also easier for my 5 year to use. She has problems using the R15. Is there anything involved in switching back. I know I would have to call D* after I hook up the old box to deactivate the R15 and reactivate the DirecTV with Tivo box. Anything else?

I would like to hear from people more knowledable than me why I should stick with the R15. Other than the interactive features on YES, I am really not satisfied with it.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

gononsky said:


> I reset my box once. I would rather not do it again since that would involve re-aquiring the program guide, and re-setting my SLs (not that they work right anyway). These issues started after I reset my box. I would sooner go back to my old DirecTV with Tivo than risk getting another buggy R15. The DirecTV with Tivo is also easier for my 5 year to use. She has problems using the R15. Is there anything involved in switching back. I know I would have to call D* after I hook up the old box to deactivate the R15 and reactivate the DirecTV with Tivo box. Anything else?
> 
> I would like to hear from people more knowledable than me why I should stick with the R15. Other than the interactive features on YES, I am really not satisfied with it.


That should be all you have to do is deactivate the R15 and reactivate the Tivo. Make sure you tell them you own the Tivo. I don't know of any reason why they wouldn't let you do that.

Personally, I like the R15. I had a Tivo before. But, there are several problems with it. To each there own and if your not happy with it I would switch back. Good Luck!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

gononsky said:


> I reset my box once. I would rather not do it again since that would involve re-aquiring the program guide, and re-setting my SLs (not that they work right anyway). These issues started after I reset my box. I would sooner go back to my old DirecTV with Tivo than risk getting another buggy R15. The DirecTV with Tivo is also easier for my 5 year to use. She has problems using the R15. Is there anything involved in switching back. I know I would have to call D* after I hook up the old box to deactivate the R15 and reactivate the DirecTV with Tivo box. Anything else?
> 
> I would like to hear from people more knowledable than me why I should stick with the R15. Other than the interactive features on YES, I am really not satisfied with it.


Not sure what you are referring to about "re-setting my SLs". A red button reset should not effect your SLs. Yes it does take about 24 hours to get the guide data back but your SLs and TDL shouldn't be harmed.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

gononsky -- if you have a working DirecTivo box you were happy with, why did you disconnect it and get an R15? I understand why someone with Tivo would get an R15 as an additional box, and I understand why someone with a defective Tivo would get an R15 to replacement. But why would someone happy with a working Tivo replace it?


----------



## gononsky (Aug 10, 2006)

Upstream said:


> gononsky -- if you have a working DirecTivo box you were happy with, why did you disconnect it and get an R15? I understand why someone with Tivo would get an R15 as an additional box, and I understand why someone with a defective Tivo would get an R15 to replacement. But why would someone happy with a working Tivo replace it?


I got an offer for a FREE upgrade. I needed additional storage and was curious about the interactive YES Netowrk features. Little did I know that it would be so buggy.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

still playing tennis here.

FF.. rw.. ff rw.. ff.. rw.. .

its 40 Love in favor of the r-15.. and match point already.

I cant win! Lmao

I evn jumped over the net and tried to stop the serve while standing in front of the racket.. It still served an ace.! (Chuckle)


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

We did a reformat right after getting 10c8, and so far it's been pretty good to us.
Overall responsiveness seems no worse, and most of the glaring problems seem to have been fixed, so much so in fact that, now all the new and minor problems (like inconsistent 6-sec replay and getting shows deleted while watching them) are now really glaring and annoying.
I'm looking forward to 10d0 or whatever the upcoming thing is, but at least now, shows aren't getting 5 minutes chopped off left and right and we can actually change prioritizer settings without locking up.
If it wasn't for the fact that we still have our Tivo and know how good a DVR can be, DTV might have succeeded in managing our expectations to the point where we'd actually think the R15 was now "good" rather than just "better" which is not saying much.


----------



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

I have the same problem with my R15. Slow remote response time. I am going to try the reset thingy and the force upgrade.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I did the reset about 3 days ago and my R15-500 and the speed went back to normal. I am now home for lunch and this receiver is getting slow again. When I change the channel by hitting the channel up or down button it take about 3 seconds for the channel banner to change. But, so far when I am watching a recorded show it has not slowed down yet like it was before I hit the reset. I will let you guys know if or when it starts slowing down agian.


----------



## dmichaels1 (Jan 26, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> 10C8 is slower than the previous version was...the box is almost completely unresponsive at times to the remote.
> 
> Congrats to D* for putting out such an awful product with such awful updates...if the HR20 is like this, D* will be out of the DVR market very quickly...


I would have to say from what I've seen posted here you seem to be only one of many having the issue of it being slower then the previous version. Mine is way slower now .. and I reset it every 2 days. Some times I wait over 10 seconds after I delete a show at the end of watching it before the LIST screen comes back. This happens whether I'm recording at the time or not. I hope the next version works better for me. Almost a year now for D*.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

It now has been 5 days since my last reset and now the remote response when watching a recorded show has now also slowed down. It is now time to reset the R15-500 again to get it back to normal speed.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mhayes70 said:


> It now has been 5 days since my last reset and now the remote response when watching a recorded show has now also slowed down. It is now time to reset the R15-500 again to get it back to normal speed.


Strange how this is consistent for some units and not seen on others. I had 10C8 since the beginning of July without ever seeing this problem. I've been on 10D3 for over a week now and also have not experienced this.

For those with this problem, what is the manufacture date of your units? Mine's Dec 2005.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Strange how this is consistent for some units and not seen on others. I had 10C8 since the beginning of July without ever seeing this problem. I've been on 10D3 for over a week now and also have not experienced this.
> 
> For those with this problem, what is the manufacture date of your units? Mine's Dec 2005.


I am on 10C8 since 8/02/06 and it was manufactured on Sept. 2005.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> For those with this problem, what is the manufacture date of your units? Mine's Dec 2005.


Where does one find this date?

//edit

Nevermind, I went back and looked at Earl's review of the R15 and there's a label on the back. The back of the 300 looks nothing at all like the 500 and there's no date to be found:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Anything on the bottom of the 300?


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Anything on the bottom of the 300?


Ahh, didn't think to look under there. 

3/11/06


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Just be careful, fellow 300-owners: you really shouldn't do such things to a device with a spinning, writing, reading hard drive. You might want to unplug and wait for the head to park (about a minute or so) if you want to check out the bottom.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

walters said:


> Just be careful, fellow 300-owners: you really shouldn't do such things to a device with a spinning, writing, reading hard drive. You might want to unplug and wait for the head to park (about a minute or so) if you want to check out the bottom.


It's okay. I have the protection plan for a reason.


----------

